# Pan's Labyrinth



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From Guillermo Del Toro the dude who brought you *Hellboy *comes another venture in Dark Fantasy. Rather than post a single link to a trailer or a bit of news, I am going to give you one to a lot of goodies. Needless to say, i want to see this in the theaters. It looks to be a winner: http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/919


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

yes access denied to me here at work, I will have to check this out when I get home later. You have yet to steer me wrong when it comes to movies, so if it looks good to you, I want to see it too..lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

It's subtitled, but the imagery is so powerful I can overlook that one nuance that I usually have trouble with. If I want to read something, with pictures, I will pick up a magazine or comic book.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That looks rather impressive. Thanks for the link -


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anytime, bud!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That looks like a must see movie!


----------

